# Hawg vs Super Hawg vs Dewalt vs ?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I need a right angle drill soon. About took my arm off today with my 1/2" drill. Thinking one with a clutch. Have had good luck with Hole Hawgs. Just run them on high speed, not enough torque to tear you up. What do you all think I should get?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I need a right angle drill soon. About took my arm off today with my 1/2" drill. Thinking one with a clutch. Have had good luck with Hole Hawgs. Just run them on high speed, not enough torque to tear you up. What do you all think I should get?


 
I like this millwalkee..http://www.milwaukeeconnect.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_27_40028_-1_684308_192164_192137


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I like this millwalkee..http://www.milwaukeeconnect.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_27_40028_-1_684308_192164_192137


Have you had it for a while? No problems?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Have you had it for a while? No problems?


So far so good..:thumbup:

My old millwalkee right angle driil is more then ten years old and it still works but this one kicks butt...:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

How do you like the funky little handle on it?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always used this model.. you can take off the back handle, pit in a 4" spade bit and drill wood "I" joists that are 12" on center..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> How do you like the funky little handle on it?


 Never gave it much thought really.


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

I will second the super hawg. We got a couple of them a few years ago. One of them went in to get a new chuck, It kept coming loose. And the other, the screws keep backing out the the little handle on top. But they hae held up great and we like them alot.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Put some blue locktite on the screws. That'll fix them.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I like this millwalkee..http://www.milwaukeeconnect.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_27_40028_-1_684308_192164_192137





B4T said:


> I have always used this model.. you can take off the back handle, pit in a 4" spade bit and drill wood "I" joists that are 12" on center..


I don't have one of those.
What is the use for it?
It don't even hammer!!!!!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Josue said:


> I don't have one of those.
> What is the use for it?
> It don't even hammer!!!!!


They are really good for drilling holes. The big hole saws will wrap you up on a normal half inch drill. The Super Hawg has a clutch so that it doesn't happen.The Hawg won't wrap you up if you run it on high speed. Not enough torque. Used for wooden structures mostly. If you don't build with wood you probably don't need one.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> They are really good for drilling holes. The big hole saws will wrap you up on a normal half inch drill. The Super Hawg has a clutch so that it doesn't happen.The Hawg won't wrap you up if you run it on high speed. Not enough torque. Used for wooden structures mostly. If you don't build with wood you probably don't need one.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> They are really good for drilling holes. The big hole saws will wrap you up on a normal half inch drill. The Super Hawg has a clutch so that it doesn't happen.The Hawg won't wrap you up if you run it on high speed. Not enough torque. Used for wooden structures mostly. If you don't build with wood you probably don't need one.


I sure like new toys (tools):thumbsup:

But!, I think I wouldn't use use it but once every two months or so.

I use hammerdrills.:thumbsup:

Ohhh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like both the regular and the super hole hawg. I like the regular one better though, mainly cause I like the d handle. 


And to Josue, no it doesn't have a hammer mode, but that doesn't mean it won't drill through concrete. :whistling2:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> And to Jose, no it doesn't have a hammer mode, but that doesn't mean it won't drill through concrete. :whistling2:


I am not Jose, I'm Josue.:thumbsup:

Jose: Joseph
Josue: Joshua:thumbsup:

Have you used it to drill through concrete???

I don't think that's very efficient though, cause you break concrete and the bit pulls it out (with hammerdrill), you are not cutting cutting concrete like wood. :thumbsup:

:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What can I say, making typos is my specialty. :laughing: 



Josue said:


> Have you used it to drill through concrete???



Yes, a few times. Worked fine.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yes, a few times. Worked fine.


COncrete bit or HSS?:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Josue said:


> COncrete bit or HSS?:laughing:


Both, one obviously works better than the other.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I gots one of these.


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

This model with the extension handles sure are nice for jobs with high ceilings


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

does dewalt make these?

I've never seen a dewalt model.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes they do, it's the DWD460. Here's an article on it:

http://www.toollaunch.com/?p=1014


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

And... here's the video.


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

Month later.. 












Have had one of these for about 5 years. It gets let down to the floor by the chord from a ladder, dropped on its head, and used heavily. Even got it almost to hot to touch on some escapades and still works perfect to this day. Has 1200 RPM high and 300 clutch low. The best part of this long drill is when it does grab, you have a lot of leverage so it doesn't whip out of your hand. Notice the distance from chuck point to handle/trigger. Then there's sometimes I have to drill a hole close to the floor through a stud (under windows where outlet is tight to bottom of window, so have to drill lower to allow for staple), let drill hang by handle with finger on trigger and push the black handle just below my shin and it'll punch through no problem. No bending down! 

We also have 








I use to use it but now sits in the case mostly. Nothing _wrong_ with it, but the longness of the dewalt makes drilling easier all around. *Edit* Just remember, when I drill horizontally around the room for outlets, I rest the drill in the nook of my upper thigh and hip, or on my upper thigh. The dewalt with it's nearly flat back made doing this easy. The Milwaukee above, with the handle flipped back (like it will be under normal use) left no room to do this. So you were pushing against the corner.









Don't buy one of these! My JM has a old one. I *hate* the trigger placement. You have to stick your elbow out to drill horizontally. So uncomfortable and awkard. Also, atleast his, drills so slow with that variable speed trigger. Takes 6-8 seconds to go through a 2x4 that the Dewalt punches out in 3-4. 2-3 seconds with brand new bit. Last thing is, with his being about 10-15 years old, I have seen what they turn into. Those 2 bolts? The head gets loose there and I've been waiting for the day I pinch skin in it. Also you have to hold on to that metal on occasion, and in the dead of winter that succcckkks. On the flipside of this coin, he's had it for over 10 years and the trigger is JUUUUST starting to show signs of needing replacing. *Edit* Otherwise, the drill itself still works and he's harder on drills than I am. Longevity on this one is obviously there

Also use the 18" drill bits or whatever the longer ones are. My JM uses the 6" ones in his drill and you have to drag a 4 foot later around with you to drill through top plates (top of walls). With the Dewalt and a 18" i can run around and do every hole without a ladderer. Also the Trigger and handle placement let you keep your elbows at your side (much more comfortable). Lastly, handle comes off and you can get it in some tight stud spaces or other spaces. The other Milwaukee with its motor placement showed how in the way it could be sometimes...

My vote is Dewalt *by far*. And now having used all the 3 pictured for a few years, the Dewalt showed how much better it is with all the unintentional side by side comparison. It proved itself to last under abuse (thus far) along with just the shape/dimension of the design itself lend themselves to being helpful all day.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Jcode said:


> Have had one of these for about 5 years. It gets let down to the floor by the chord from a ladder, dropped on its head, and used heavily.


First off, nobody likes an old thread bumped up. :no:

Secondly, handling your power tools by the cord is tool abuse. I don't do it to my tools, I don't do it to somebody elses tools, I don't do it to Company tools. It's called respect for yours and others property.

You wouldn't drag your girlfriend by her hair, would you?


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

You missed my point. I *know* it's bad. Everyone does, but it's been done to this one constantly and zero signs of wear and tear on the chord. Therfore, under normal use, it'll never fray or pull out.

Being its my own tool I have no qualms about it. It's the only tool that gets this abuse . Side note, I also know how to repair my own tools (and replace chords). Its very simple and inexpensive. Especially since our store does tool repairs and all the stuff is there. :jester:


This place doesn't like thread bumps?? This is the first forum Ive heard that on. New guys got yelled at to search before posting new threads since it avoids repost after repost on the same question. This has been the very first time I heard anyone complain don't search first. And I'm on a lot of forums!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> First off, nobody likes an old thread bumped up. :no:
> 
> Secondly, handling your power tools by the cord is tool abuse. I don't do it to my tools, I don't do it to somebody elses tools, I don't do it to Company tools. It's called respect for yours and others property.
> 
> You wouldn't drag your girlfriend by her hair, would you?


Actually I've dated a couple of gals that liked to play rough like that. Nothing wrong with lowering a tool by it's cord. Have you ever seen the strain relief in one of them?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like bumping threads! Getting a refurbed Dewalt from ToolKing. $230. One year warranty. If someone knows where I can get a refurbed Super Hawg for the same price or a Makita I'll jump on it.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Jcode said:


> This place doesn't like thread bumps?? This is the first forum Ive heard that on. New guys got yelled at to search before posting new threads since it avoids repost after repost on the same question. This has been the very first time I heard anyone complain don't search first. And I'm on a lot of forums!


I was busting your chops, relax. :thumbsup: Welcome to the forum. I did notice you bumped a few threads though, nothing wrong with that until they're about 3 years or older. :laughing:



nitro71 said:


> Actually I've dated a couple of gals that liked to play rough like that. Nothing wrong with lowering a tool by it's cord. Have you ever seen the strain relief in one of them?


So have I, they've been some of the better memories. :yes:

I've seen a lot of tools in sad shape from doing this though, so I don't know how well I'd trust the "strain relief". It's better to not do it than it is, I do realize that cords are cheap and easy to replace but it is a dilemma that is purely avoidable.


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

Use the sarcasm font next time :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Jcode said:


> Use the sarcasm font next time :laughing:


That was a good review of the drills you did there. I agree on the right angle, it's okay for a few holes here and there but man it's slow. I've never used that Dewalt, I do like a regular old Milk Hole Hawg though.


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you. Some people/review seem to miss the most obvious things, how it *feels *throughout the day.

I also would like to note the 2nd Milwaukee pictured, that placement of the motor has, on occasion, gotten in the way of some corners. Or, sometimes, when you have to drill over a Drain pipe/water pipe going through a wall to get the angle. You loose good 3-4" under these circumstances. Not common practice to deal with by any means, but once or twice a house that part of the motor I've noted this. Not a deal breaker! Just note worthy.

The one area I've liked the Milwaukee more is drilling race ways out in a basement for home runs. It's slight shortness makes it little more comfortable to drill. Especially if you are drilling over head horizontally (for whatever reason). Your hands are closer together making the drill easier to hold up.

The only other downside with the longer drill + longer drill bits. Sometimes, after you've cranked the drill back to readjust the angle your hole is going, the bit will come out very sligthly bent. After you pull it out, hit the trigger, and you'll see the end of the bit is waving around maybe a 1/4" at worst. Really no harm here, but, the Dewalt will make that 1/4" wobble very pronounced once you start drilling with that bit again. Especially over head, it'll wobble like crazy. Whatever hand is on the trigger is shaking/wobbling/bouncing a good 2-3" in worst cases. Very stupid looking from others POV lol. But over head drilling becomes little more, unique.., when the drill is shaking up and down in your trigger hand. The shorter handle of the Milwaukee doesn't announce a wobbling drill bit nearly as much.

(Side note about long drill bits)
Using the long bits is all around a much better idea if you are one to use short bits. It lets you get a longer reach (if you've never used them, you'll see when and where...), and lets you get through the 4+ 2x[whatever] without stopping to change bits.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

When I kill my old hole hog, I'd to get something with a clutch. Any of the three I saw, Dewalt, Milwaukee, or Makita looked good.


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I gots one of these.


 This is also what I use.Really good, Not as high rpm as hole hog.
But dose a great job.


----------

